# Microsoft Security Essentials Fragen



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich überlege mir schon länger den MS Virenscanner (Microsoft Security Essentials) zu installieren bei meinen Spiele PC.

Da ich nur selten Online bin mit diesen PC wo ich es installieren will und dann auch nur um Updates zu installieren oder hin und wieder Spiele Online zu spielen(StarCraft2 zb..), aber *nie* einen Browser darauf benutze denke ich das der MS Scanner perfekt für mich ist.

Nun hätte ich aber fragen zu dieser Software:

** Kann man die Software auch Vollständig ausschalten wenn man will ?
*Ich frage deshalb weil ich meistens Offline Spiele und dabei keinen Ressourcenfresser brauche der nebenbei mit läuft.*

* Werden Updates über Windows Update heruntergeladen **?

* Reicht Microsoft Security Essentials mit Verbindung mit Windows Defender ? 
*Windows Defender ist doch die MS Firewall oder ?


Ich wäre dankbar wenn nur Personen Posten die bereits Erfahrung mit Microsoft Security Essentials gemacht haben.
Ich danke euch jetzt schon für eure Hilfe.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Dezember 2010)

Ja man kann ihn total abschalten, lohnt aber fast nicht da er extrem wenig verbraucht.

Updates lädt er automatisch

Meiner Meinung nach reicht es für das was du machst.


Bin bisher sehr überzeugt von MSE.


----------



## *Hagen* (2. Dezember 2010)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> ** Reicht Microsoft Security Essentials mit Verbindung mit Windows Defender ? *



Defender wird mit der Installation von MSE deaktiviert, da MSE bereits den PC vor Spyware schützt.
Defender hat nichts mit der Firewall zu tun!


----------



## rabe08 (2. Dezember 2010)

MSE bietet inzwischen einen richtig guten Virenschutz, die Leistung kann mit jedem For-Free Produkt mithalten, in vielen Fällen auch mit Kauf-Scannern.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Dezember 2010)

Was übrigens auch sehr positiv ist, ist das es absolut keine Werbung gibt...keine dummen pop ups - NIX.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (2. Dezember 2010)

Das hört sich alles ja gut an, danke für die informativen Antworten.

Aber noch einmal zurück zu kommen zum Vollständigen abschalten des MSE.
Kann man MSE in der Software selber via Button Vollständig abschalten, oder muss man die Software umständlich wie bei den Bezahlproammen abschalten oder gar löschen um wirklich alles zu deaktivieren ?


----------



## Zombiez (2. Dezember 2010)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Das hört sich alles ja gut an, danke für die informativen Antworten.
> 
> Aber noch einmal zurück zu kommen zum Vollständigen abschalten des MSE.
> Kann man MSE in der Software selber via Button Vollständig abschalten, oder muss man die Software umständlich wie bei den Bezahlproammen abschalten oder gar löschen um wirklich alles zu deaktivieren ?



Einstellungen->Echtzeitschutz->Haken raus

Wie bereits gesagt, braucht MSE fast nichts. Was man von anderen Scannern nicht behaupten kann...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Dezember 2010)

Via button nicht. Aber es geht ohne Probleme über den Taskmanager. Da einfach den entsprechenden Proszess beenden.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (3. Dezember 2010)

Aha, und wie lautet der Prozess im Taskmanager ?
Ich will nur sicher gehen das ich nicht einmal was verkehrtes abschalte, den im Taskmanager habe ich noch nie viel herum gebastelt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. Dezember 2010)

MsMpENG.exe heist er. einfach beenden und es ist aus. Steht aber auch in der beschreibung des Prozesses ^^


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (4. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar, danke!

Ihr habt mir *alle* sehr geholfen, ich habe keine weiteren fragen mehr.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich habe gelesen das erst kürzlich die 2.0 Version erschienen ist, gibt es dazu schon einen Test auf PCGH oder sonst wo ?

Und auch einen Vergleichstest wie gut der MS Scanner im Vergleich zu anderen abschneidet ?


----------

